# Why does Shimano have to be so darned ugly?



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I am building up a beautiful custom ti frame and I would like to go for a more classic look, but with performance chops. 

I was just offered a great deal on Shimano Ultegra 6700, and I have a worn out 6600 now. 

With that Dura Ace look, the 6700 is just so ugly. I am having a hard time imagining it on my bike. Everything about it. The brakes, the shifters... and that awful DA "futurama" styled crank. 

It actually has me looking at Campy... would love to do Chorus or Record and love the styling as well as the performance, but I would like to limit the plastic. Athena is the alloy set... but it seems a little rough. 

Any third party producers of these superficial parts that could help me get the right look?


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

to you it is to me not so much.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

... lat me qualify that then: For the build I am going for.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Agreed, shimano shifters are horrible looking. Thay are massive and i wont buy them just for that.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm a Shimano fan but I too believe that the new 10 speed groups are unattractive compared to the last generation stuff- even if they are better. This doesn't bother me too much since Shimano always puts function ahead of everything else. It's always been their goal. That explains why Their groups are so reliable. The 6600 and 7800 groups were beautiful groups and a 7800 crank was downright gorgeous, but as we all know beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

It is getting harder and harder to get that classic metal look.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I get what you're saying...

why not just hit up ebay for some new or nearly new 6600 shifters...and possibly a crank too and the rest 6700. It'll all work together and you get the look you're after.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I can't agree more....and it seems to have plagued much of the bike industry. Disappointing....


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I kinda like the look of SRAM Force cranks and chain rings...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Put me in with looigi. I personally think the best looking group out there right now is SRAM Force. That being said, TA cranks are good looking, too. 

I'm a dyed in the wool Campy fan, but I have to say the current generation of Campy gear looks either grim (the cranks and chainrings) or garish (the brake/shifters and front derailleur). The only Campy component that I like on a visual level right now is the Campy Chorus rear derailleur, with its fairly subdued chain cage and Italic-lettered, generously wide front plate. Oh yeah, the skeleton brakes are good looking, too.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I really don't want to go SRAM, but... ugh! 

I agree with the Campy assessment. I have been borrowing a bike with Centaur and Campy shifting is Campy shifting. I wish they had something with less carbon fiber at the top of the ladder. 

SRAM force looks ok, but still all that black.

My scheme idea was going to be nekked titanium, metal and white. Bright, but not flashy.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Look to pick up a set of older Sram Rival shifters. They perform quite well and are aluminum colored. However, I agree with the chunkiness of Shimano shifters, but I do like the DA 7900 cranks.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I think the Ultegra with "Ice Grey" color was the best look. I have the Ultegra silver and I prefer that much more than the new look.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I think it could be cool... well... not so hot on the shifters or brakes either... but on a racy bike with big logos it could look fine, but on other bikes it looks really out of place.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree that their road groups are ugly. Only things I've liked in aesthetics were the 7800 cranks.

However, their MTB stuff (Saint in particular), and PRO component lines look hawt imo.


----------



## _dennis_ (Dec 30, 2010)

If you want more white try microshift. They have a white/red group and a white/black group that look pretty good.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

You're kidding, right?! Maybe you should have been a women's clothing designer.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

Kinda' hot if you ask me.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Why do people wasting time on subjective topics like this? If someone agrees/disagrees with you, will that assist you in your decision on components?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I think I am asking what my alternatives are out there to get the classic looks with the performance of the higher-end gruppo. 

And partially just to lament that the big names in groupsets are not offering a lot in the way of choice.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Nothing wrong with subjective judgements, ppl like what they like. Along those lines, have to agree with the OP... the 'flying buzzsaw' look of the DA and Ultegra Shimano cranks leaves me cold. 

Thank God I still have an old 7400 DA crank lying around.

Far as Campy goes, yeah the Athena alloy crank and alloy-lever shifters sure are pretty, especially for any kind of classic build, but Campy unfortunately borked the Athena shifters for '011. No more shifting a ton of cogs at once.

Never mind that you're shelling out for an 11-spd group (significant $$$), they seem to want you to buy Chorus or above. :frown2:

Far as SRAM goes, it looks reasonably nice, but the nearly all-black look doesn't quite light my fire, even though I do own a SRAM-ano bike. 
.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I tend to agree, but think the proliferation of carbon and/or black "faux carbon" in components is just as bad. When I built up my last bike, I put a Campy Centaur crank on it even tho the rest of the bike has Shimano components because DA/Ultegra compact cranks are so ugly.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Can't just say it's all ugly or all sexy...

Older Shimano 600 cranksets...sexy!

New Ultegra cranksets....oooufff. Not good.

^tarwheels's Centaur crankset...so sexy!

Some Sram stuff is nice, some is ugly.

I like most Campagnolo stuff, but not all. I have a 1991 C-Record gruppo and that sure is nice to look at, and shift!


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

IMO Best groupset ever made 7800


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

You can still find NOS Campy Record alloy cranks.
Some of the best looking cranks every made.

Athena 11s rear derailleur is very nice looking and is not rough at all.
Athena 11s front is quite nice also.

Pop for the Chorus shifters. 

Build will look nice even with a touch of black.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Wonder if it's possible to fit aluminum rival levers on Red or some similar shifter housing to give you that aluminum look.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

vladvm said:


> IMO Best groupset ever made 7800


That's what I'm talking about.. the 7800 crank is gorgeous.:thumbsup:


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

This has been an issue for years. Many Campy fans found themselves going to Shimano because Campy's offerings were dwindling for years. My undertanding was that Shimano was the only option for the classic look. With the new systems however, that is gone too. Might I recommend look for NOS or a used 6600/7800 group too?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't like the finish of the Ultegra, but I really like the two tone finish of DA7900. 

That being said, I run SRAM Force and love the black/white graphics. Goes really well with the colors of my bike.


----------



## bds3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Lu-Max said:


> Kinda' hot if you ask me.


No question.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

terbennett said:


> That's what I'm talking about.. the 7800 crank is gorgeous.:thumbsup:


Yep... almost-but-not-quite-as-good-looking as Campy alloy cranks.
.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Dajianshan said:


> I am building up a beautiful custom ti frame and I would like to go for a more classic look, but with performance chops.
> 
> I was just offered a great deal on Shimano Ultegra 6700, and I have a worn out 6600 now.
> 
> ...


You can still piece together a NOS 7800 group through Ebay. Plenty of silver performance across the board in shifters, brakes, derailleurs and crank. Probably $500 for brakes and shifters, another $400 for crankset and derailleurs.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I think I'll have to do some kind of mixing and matching. I am just not that into the "futurama/Giant Robot" look of Shimano.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Sugino still has some very classic-looking cranks. If I had to pick one drive component that influenced the look of the bike most, it would probably be the crank, followed closely by the shifter - are you looking at integrated levers? Not sure if "performance chops" means you want to be able to shift while standing or sprinting, or if downtube is okay...


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm looking for integrated shifters (no dt shifters). I will be doing a bit of racing as well as casual riding this year. 

I agree. The cranks really influence the look. The Suginos look ok.


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

Many will find this nuts. I just dumped my 7800 gruppo for Rival. Finally found a shifter with good feel on my hands...LOVE the comfort of the hoods, all black looks stealthy and I had enough extra bling to buy a new set of OpenPros, a new 3T ARX and a fresh pair of Zero's when it was all said and done!


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Price makes SRAM more attractive than just looks.


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

Dajianshan said:


> Price makes SRAM more attractive than just looks.


No question. I made the move b/c I got tired of the hood discomfort after riding my bud's Force cross bike. In point of fact I sold my DA gruppo verbally to a guy that day at the trail head! 

I can hear a slight difference in drive train noise when on the trainer, but I don't know if it's just different or louder. Either way it's inconsequential to me. Can't hear any of that on the road, but have **heard** that as a complaint of SRAM. Gonna drop a new SRAM cassette once this DA burns up which shouldn't be long. Another point.....DA chains and cassettes evaporate on me. 

Wish I would have made the switch a long time ago, but better late than never.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

vladvm said:


> IMO Best groupset ever made 7800


I dunno....have to agree with Platypius. That crank looks like an octopus that lost a fight with a lawnmower.


----------



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

pigpen said:


> You can still find NOS Campy Record alloy cranks.
> Some of the best looking cranks every made.
> 
> Athena 11s rear derailleur is very nice looking and is not rough at all.
> ...


Werd. There is nothing at all *rough* about the Athena save for the vanity of not being Record. The stuff is freakin' beautiful and absolutely made for an application such as yours. Best looking stuff in the Campy line up if you like aluminum. 

And the fact that the Athena shifters are downgraded to shift the same as Shimano shouldn't be much a problem if you're considering Shimano. Just sayin', the Athena gruppo is made and marketed for your application. And it's solid old school goodness with modern functionality.


----------



## jbowman (Feb 7, 2011)

I was having the same internal dilemma with my new BMC buildup. I had bought some new 6600 levers (the smoked grey kind) and planned on going the Shimano route. But I REALLY dislike the looks Shimano cranks.
I ended up going with SRAM Force b/c the look of their all black with white accents is sexy. And I got the full 8 pc set for $830.
I've never used SRAM on any of my bikes so this also gives me a chance to try them out. 

I totally understand people looking for a "classy" look especially with Ti and steel frames, but I'm having trouble drooling over the new Shimano stuff.

Dajianshan, I have a new set of Ultegra 6600 shifters if you're interested...


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I like the look of the 6700 group. I like Dura Ace even more. To me Sram stuff is fairly pedestrian and butt ugly. I wouldn't call it attractive by any means. If you don't care how it shifts and works then get whatever you think is prettier. Campy, eh meh blah.


----------



## Lu-Max (Feb 4, 2011)

I sorta like the combo of the classic looking rings with the modern crank on my new Force gear. I really love the logo on the inside of each arm.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I wish Shimano would have kept the look and shape of the DA7800 shifters, but routed the cables like Campy or SRAM. The way the old Dura Ace shifters felt in my hand is something that none of the three SRAM groups (Apex, Force and Red) I own can match.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I am thinking about mixing the Athena with Record. That might work. 

I have been using a Centaur Record mix as a loaner from my LBS and I really love the shifting over my Ultegra 6600. The Ultegra needed much more attention than the reliability I keep reading about. Maybe time to make the switch. Mix in the form factor and feel... and I guess I am becoming a Campy man. I was never partisan in this battle either.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I agree. I've been thinking of building up a steel frame and would like a more "classic" look too. May end up going with Athena when the time comes.

I also finished a beater bike with new 105 parts. The newest offering is a crappy semi-gloss black... not shiny high gloss "wet" black, nor a stealthy matte black... just plain old semi-glossy cheap black.

I'm not digging the latest SRAM and Shimano designs. Cranksets and shifters are too clunky looking.

I wish Campy would continue to offer an alloy option for Chorus. Campy alloy parts look great! The current carbon/black components are kinda uninspired.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

You guys are all way off base. All of you! Stop yer inane component blabbing, and FIND MORE SHIMANO-BABE PICS! NOW!!!


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll throw in another plug for the Campagnolo route. 

My spare personal bike has all Chorus 11 except for the RD which is Athena. The thing I love about the Campy lines is that Super Record, Record, Chorus, and Athena 2010 all function exactly the same save for weight. You cant really say that for SRAM or Shimano. You have to buy RED for zero loss on the rear and with Shimano you can feel a slight difference between DA and Ultegra/105. 

Does anyone know if it is possible to swap some alloy Athena Brake levers onto the 2010 ultrashift systems? Maybe grab some 2010 Chorus from somewhere and throw the alloy levers on those if you really desire the polished look.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

tconrady said:


> I get what you're saying...
> 
> why not just hit up ebay for some new or nearly new 6600 shifters...and possibly a crank too and the rest 6700. It'll all work together and you get the look you're after.



That's funny, I thought the 7900/6700 shifters were a lot better looking than the 6600/7800 shifters. I've had both. Ergonomically the new shifters are far more comfortable, and I really don't miss that there are no cables sticking out of the sides of them!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

This is what I'll be going for. Force crank with Red rings. Middle one in the picture.


----------



## 74extiger (Jan 29, 2011)

A few observations about Shimano, and about Japan and cycling.

In Japan, cycling exists in a shadow. There are professional cyclists, with gambling allowed on the results. Thus the general public considers cycling somewhat 'dirty'. There have been scandals.

You see hundreds of bikes in a large tumble at every train station. None you would want to own. With wire baskets on the bars and technology perfected in the 1950s by Schwinn.

Shimano has been known since WW-II as a maker of fishing equipment. They have a big user base in Japan. But the cycling products are overwhelmingly for export. You, the consumer, are a cipher to the marketers and designers at Shimano. So how could they embrace the 'cool factor'? 

Contrast the low social status of cycling in Japan with that of Italy. When I worked for the airlines (FedEx) I would throw my touring bike on a plane and go to Europe. In small villages I was frequently kidnapped by smiling locals, offering me cheese and wine and bread. Want to make friends quickly over there? Ride a bike. 

Not so in Japan.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Retro Grouch said:


> I wish Shimano would have kept the look and shape of the DA7800 shifters, but routed the cables like Campy or SRAM. The way the old Dura Ace shifters felt in my hand is something that none of the three SRAM groups (Apex, Force and Red) I own can match.


+1.... Having bigger hands, I couldn't agree more. The 7800 shifters feel more comfortable than any of the offerings out there Meany make fun of their size but before the 7900s came out, the only people that complained were Shimano haters. Suddenly, marketing has people sold on the idea that the newer design is ergonomically superior. The only thing impressive about them is that it looks cleaner with all cables hidden. Otherwise, I still love my 7800s.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Dajianshan said:


> I am thinking about mixing the Athena with Record. That might work.
> 
> I have been using a Centaur Record mix as a loaner from my LBS and I really love the shifting over my Ultegra 6600. The Ultegra needed much more attention than the reliability I keep reading about. Maybe time to make the switch. Mix in the form factor and feel... and I guess I am becoming a Campy man. I was never partisan in this battle either.


I'm in your camp about the look of the 10-speed Shimano components. I have two bikes with the 9-speed Dura-Ace components that are still going strong. Shimano makes good componentry, but this new series, especially the cranks, is just god awful. And the everything is black and carbon anymore thing sucks too. 

Last year I bought a mint resprayed Eddy Merckz Corsa 01 frame and fork off e-bay. The frame looked like new. Not a scratch or a chip. I decided I couldn't put Shimano on it and at first was going to go with Chorus. Then I saw the new Athena group with silver cranks and derailers and had to have it. I bought the 2010 group from one of those UK outfits (Ribble) for around $700. It looks nice. The shifters (which I could not substitute for Chorus for a few extra bucks) are carbon wrapped aluminum. The 2011 rendition comes with silver aluminum shifters, which I would have preferred. 

I had Zen Cyclery build me a set of Katmandu wheels (silver hubs, spokes and rims) and built the thing up last week. It looks beautiful. I want to rub it every night before bed. 

Thus far, I've ridden it to work twice (65 miles). This is my first foray into Campy. I have to think when I shift since it's different than Shimano. Not better or worse, just different. It does shift real nice though, and 11-speed gives a lot of gearing options (I did a compact crank for the first time as well). I guess if this was some $5000 carbon fiber super bike, I'd probably want to go Record. But its a $700 steel repainted bike, so the Athena group made sense. If the shift levers end up sucking, I can alway switch to Chorus. It shares the chain and cassette with Chorus. Derailers are derailers, the more expensive ones are lighter, but they all pretty much move the chain around equally as well. I find the finish on it to be anything but rough. In a sea of chunky carbon bikes (yeah, I own one too) with black components and aero carbon wheels, this bike really stands out. It's a real pleasure to ride too.


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

74extiger said:


> A few observations about Shimano, and about Japan and cycling.
> 
> In Japan, cycling exists in a shadow. There are professional cyclists, with gambling allowed on the results. Thus the general public considers cycling somewhat 'dirty'. There have been scandals.
> 
> ...


You make an interesting argument but fail to conclude it and, thus, leave the reader scratching his head. How does any of this influence the thing we're debating which is the aesthetic of the components?


----------



## 74extiger (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll go a bit further. Shimano won't hire top flight designers and engineers for a product which (in their eyes) isn't important or sexy. Meanwhile in other industries such as automobiles and motorcycles, the design is almost always done by an Italian or Frenchman or Swiss. Industry insiders were aware of that in the 1980s and it is more prevalent now.

The folks at Lexus or Infinity don't try to hide it. Afterall, they are proud that their products aren't aimed only at Americans, but go toe-to-toe with European competitors with the top styling. Products associated with bicycles have an undeserved kind of 'orphan status'. 

Many Japanese themselves are very stylish and know and appreciate cutting edge design. Unfortunately not with bicycles or bike hardware.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

My gripe is flat black on the Shimano stuff, which will never look clean 5 minutes after your first pedal stroke. I dig the polished alu, and Campy's current crop is hawt. But no thanks on the flat black.

When Shimano came out with 7800 I thought the crank and shifters were so hideous I'd skip the generation. Now I think the crank is a classic, an iconic design which has been emulated for a generation of other maker's cranksets. Looks good on old steel, while gloss carbon and black paint don't as much, IMO


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

You want to see some beautiful alloy components? Velo Orange.

http://www.velo-orange.com/

I haven't read all the posts so maybe it's been mentioned. they don't do "brifters" (hate that word) but they have DT levers. No black, all ano silver. The cranks are gorgeous, but all square taper.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

You guys think these are ugly? 









I think thats a great looking crank.

The 55 tooth red crank however, is the ugliest piece of cycling gear ever.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

That Ultegra SL isn't bad... but this is my idea of a good-looking crank.

.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

vladvm said:


> IMO Best groupset ever made 7800


Ah yes, the "Dead Octopus/Squid" look....
Those were the most hideous cranks ever made; until Shimano created the new groups.

I agree with the OP. I'll be building a lugged steel Cyfac at some point, and carbon components just won't look right on it. I scored a pair of Athena levers (closeout 2010) that I'll be using on it. I'll probably go with an Athena crank as well. Otherwise, Velo Orange has some nice looking cranks that I wouldn't hesitate to put on it.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

-double post-


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Get a campy athena all aluminium group. It looks and work fine :










Why would you want anything else ?

Campagnolo has a good thing that the shifters are servicable, so you can easily swap the athena mech by one from a chorus or record shifter. I even saw someone strip the mech of a sram shifter to put inside the Mavic Mektronik controls because he preferred the handle of the sram shifters while loving the mektronik.

Or if you are one a budget, use the ultegra 6600 parts you have and just replace those who are too worn by NOS ones found on ebay. I think the 6600 crank looked ugly already, but a crank is just a crank, you can still replace it with a classic one if your frame accept classic BB. Or brands like stronglight or specialités TA offer great classic looking cranks :


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Dajianshan said:


> I am building up a beautiful custom ti frame and I would like to go for a more classic look, but with performance chops.
> I was just offered a great deal on Shimano Ultegra 6700, and I have a worn out 6600 now.
> With that Dura Ace look, the 6700 is just so ugly. I am having a hard time imagining it on my bike. Everything about it. The brakes, the shifters... and that awful DA "futurama" styled crank.


I'm kinda in the same boat. My Ti frame is on order and I'm collecting the new parts to bolt to it. I'm getting all Ultegra 6600G (the grey stuff) and I'm just short of the front derailer. I have shifters, rear der, crankset and brakes. So far I've been able to get everything on-sale mailorder or e-bay. For me this was some of the best looking stuff in recent years.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> I'm kinda in the same boat. My Ti frame is on order and I'm collecting the new parts to bolt to it. I'm getting all Ultegra 6600G (the grey stuff) and I'm just short of the front derailer. I have shifters, rear der, crankset and brakes. So far I've been able to get everything on-sale mailorder or e-bay. For me this was some of the best looking stuff in recent years.


What size is the front derailleur?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> What size is the front derailleur?


34.9, which is probably the most rare. There's one on e-bay but they want like $25 to ship the damn thing. You got one?


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

This is the reason I don't have any bikes with complete groupsets since '80s Athena. Many aftermarket cranks are just as good and a lot prettier than what comes in any of the current groups. Stronglight, Sugino, Ritchey have all made some gorgeous and light stuff.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> 34.9, which is probably the most rare. There's one on e-bay but they want like $25 to ship the damn thing. You got one?


Depends. How close is the Ultegra SL to matching it?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> Depends. How close is the Ultegra SL to matching it?


I've got a "normal" (silver finish) Ulteg 34.9 but I'm holding out for the "G" (dark grey) version so as you match the brakes-crank-shifters-rear der. Is this SL the normal Shimano finish?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Edit - I just looked on the crankset & rear der boxes and it *is* SL.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

It's "Ice Grey". I had it on a Cannondale that I built up and rode once.



Mike T. said:


> I've got a "normal" (silver finish) Ulteg 34.9 but I'm holding out for the "G" (dark grey) version so as you match the brakes-crank-shifters-rear der. Is this SL the normal Shimano finish?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> It's "Ice Grey". I had it on a Cannondale that I built up and rode once.


Their colors confuse me. I see Ice Grey, SL and "G" and I don't know if they're all the same or different. Do you know?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

rx-79g said:


> This is the reason I don't have any bikes with complete groupsets since '80s Athena. Many aftermarket cranks are just as good and a lot prettier than what comes in any of the current groups. Stronglight, Sugino, Ritchey have all made some gorgeous and light stuff.


I faints 'cuz I actually agree with you for once.
.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

SystemShock said:


> I faints 'cuz I actually agree with you for once.
> .


Ditto.


----------

